# Legend of Zelda remake



## JPdensetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is the third video from Bassacegold's Zelda game remake !!!

Website: Here



It looks pretty cool, but there is still no demo available !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In the third video, there are added new enemies and day and night


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW, I want this so bad!!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 25, 2008)

So, anyone remember what happened to Chrono Trigger Resurrection?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 25, 2008)

I think the person making this should add floor textures and more sophisticated enemy sprites. Looking good so far


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

It will be a full game he said !


----------



## ackers (Aug 25, 2008)

wow this looks good!

i never played the original zelda, is this close to it?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 25, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> So, anyone remember what happened to Chrono Trigger Resurrection?



It was stopped by Square-Enix.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 25, 2008)

They actually completed Chorno Trigger Ressurection, but weren't able to release it due to SE.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 25, 2008)

a shame it ain't available yet


----------



## JPH (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking forward to this - hopefully I can actually get into this one as I've never really played the old ones (bore me compared to the new, 3D ones).


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 25, 2008)

All it needs is 8 directions and Minish Cap/Four Swords graphics. Still cool nonetheless.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't think Nintendo will bother stopping this one, or at least not any time soon. I mean, Link's Awakening got a remake on RPG Maker 2000/2003 (Although because of the program's tiled movements instead of pixel movement and some other limitations, it didn't have the feeling of the original).


----------



## Hero-Link (Aug 26, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> They actually completed Chorno Trigger Ressurection, but weren't able to release it due to SE.



riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight....


Anyway, it is interesting, but still i'm not seeing any huge improvements from the original.


----------



## BassAceGold (Aug 26, 2008)

It's still way to early for anyone to make any sort of judgments for this, there is still a lot to do and I'm still waiting for graphics to be made.


----------



## Another World (Aug 26, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Looking forward to this - hopefully I can actually get into this one as I've never really played the old ones (bore me compared to the new, 3D ones).



spoken like a true new school gamer spoiled by those fancy new machines. i grew up on atari 2600 in 1982-83.

-another world


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 26, 2008)

I've already played BS Zelda, which is an updated version of this for the Super Famicon. Only difference is that the Super Famicon version of Zelda 1 uses a mascot instead of Link (I did use a hack to return it to Link though). I'm wondering how this one'll turn out if it's ever completed.


----------



## themuddaload (Aug 26, 2008)

was i the only one who noticed how many rupees he had?

he had more than 900! in the original you could only get a maximum of 256 rupees


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> was i the only one who noticed how many rupees he had?
> 
> he had more than 900! in the original you could only get a maximum of 256 rupees


That's true, but he won't give a demo


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 27, 2008)

I liked the original, just after playing Minish Cap, I lost interest in the zelda series.
Hopefully this will be awesome.


----------



## BassAceGold (Aug 27, 2008)

If anyone is still reading this, I need a graphics artist, so if you would like to help please PM me and I'll get back to you with more information on whats needed. Thanks.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 27, 2008)

LTTP/Minish cap graphics would be nice. But nonetheless, looking forward. Great job.


----------



## BassAceGold (Aug 27, 2008)

That's the style I'm already going for


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 27, 2008)

ALttP/Oracle style would work better I would think.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 27, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> ALttP/Oracle style would work better I would think.


I agree, it would suit the game more plus I can then kinda kid myself that Nintendo did actually release the GB remake they planned for this very game.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't like the Four Swords/Minish Cap styles compared to Link to the Past's rough graphics


----------



## Trolly (Aug 29, 2008)

Loving the remastered music. The fact that it's getting better sound than Twilight Princess is just funny though.
Or is that just being played in the video?
Anyone know?


----------



## BassAceGold (Aug 29, 2008)

That is direct music from the game playing in that video.


----------



## Shabadage (Sep 1, 2008)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> Broken Skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's cause it's a remake, not a retake.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 1, 2008)

BassAceGold said:
			
		

> That's the style I'm already going for


Hey man. I remember talking to you on **REMOVED** forum. You helped me get the twilight hack set up for the first time. 
Back on topic:
It looks good. Although I wouldnt mind the top screen of inventory not have the rock background texture. Maybe a zelda themed mosaic?


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Sep 1, 2008)

is it me or is it theat the sound is out of sync? when link fires hus sword, the sound is off...


----------



## ackers (Sep 1, 2008)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> is it me or is it theat the sound is out of sync? when link fires hus sword, the sound is off...


as is you're spelling.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Sep 1, 2008)

i was in a hurry...


----------



## jmonee84 (Sep 1, 2008)

This looks really impressive! Kudos to the programmer.  I'm really looking forward to a release.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 2, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> nicky041192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As is your grammar.

i cudn't help mahself lulz!

And yeah, I still think graphics should be less Minish Cap-ish


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 2, 2008)

Does this guy have a website or something? It'd be nice to include a link to the website when posting these kind of things.


----------



## Gore (Sep 2, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I think the person making this should add floor textures and more sophisticated enemy sprites. Looking good so far


In the vid description he says that most of the graphical stuff is placeholder and the finished game will look much much better so hopefully


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 2, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Does this guy have a website or something? It'd be nice to include a link to the website when posting these kind of things.


Here is the website = http://www.nds-zone.com/bassacegold/


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 2, 2008)

interesting, i never played any other zelda well besides minish cap since i thought it was overrated... It's good to have good old games back on the ds


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Sep 2, 2008)

the game looks really great, must try it...


----------



## KendoKhan (Oct 7, 2008)

any new news on this?


----------

